# Happy christmas!!!



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Desperately trying to get some Christmas spirit.  Hopefully by wishing others Happy Christmas some of it will wear off on me!!
Have a good time everyone, especially those of you who are off to The UK/ Home/ Blighty/ the Motherland/ Chav land etc and DON'T FORGET TO COME BACK!!!!
Best wishes,
Pesky Wesky
View attachment 1588


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Desperately trying to get some Christmas spirit.  Hopefully by wishing others Happy Christmas some of it will wear off on me!!
> Have a good time everyone, especially those of you who are off to The UK/ Home/ Blighty/ the Motherland/ Chav land etc and DON'T FORGET TO COME BACK!!!!
> Best wishes,
> Pesky Wesky
> View attachment 1588


You beat me to it by 5 minutes PW. The same to you and your loved ones. And to everyone who may be reading this...Happy Christmas and a Happy New Year.
We fly to UK on 24th but are back on 29th.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We're off tonight (weather and flights willing???) and back to Spain on 1st January. I'm looking forward to seeing my daughters and friends etc and they're really excited to see us! I dunno whether I'm feeling "christmassy" yet, I'm certainly feeling stressed cos everythings going wrong here at the mo. Severe winds and rain have caused numerous power cuts, our electric gate wont open, the pilot light for the hot water wont light so I'm sitting here with hair dye on and no hot water to wash it out, satelite TV wont work - oddly enough I still have the internet???? and of course the kids are on "overdrive/tilt/ mode and driving me nuts!!!! I'm gonna put my "christmas cd on in a mo to get myselfin the mood!!

Have a wonderful christmas everyone!!!!!! Remember its a time for loving and giving and being kind!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> We're off tonight (weather and flights willing???) and back to Spain on 1st January. I'm looking forward to seeing my daughters and friends etc and they're really excited to see us! I dunno whether I'm feeling "christmassy" yet, I'm certainly feeling stressed cos everythings going wrong here at the mo. Severe winds and rain have caused numerous power cuts, our electric gate wont open, the pilot light for the hot water wont light so I'm sitting here with hair dye on and no hot water to wash it out, satelite TV wont work - oddly enough I still have the internet???? and of course the kids are on "overdrive/tilt/ mode and driving me nuts!!!! I'm gonna put my "christmas cd on in a mo to get myselfin the mood!!
> 
> Have a wonderful christmas everyone!!!!!! Remember its a time for loving and giving and being kind!
> 
> Jo xxx


Does sound a tad stressful Jo, but with 5 children, a husband split between two countries and no electric it's kind of to be expected.
Let your children pamper you in the UK and enjoy yourself!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Does sound a tad stressful Jo, but with 5 children, a husband split between two countries and no electric it's kind of to be expected.
> Let your children pamper you in the UK and enjoy yourself!!


PW, go and put some christmas songs on - you cant beat a bit of "noddy holder" to put you in the mood LOL ........... for christmas that is :clap2::clap2:


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> PW, go and put some christmas songs on - you cant beat a bit of "noddy holder" to put you in the mood LOL ........... for christmas that is :clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Bon nadal a tots

as they say around here


here's the classic spanglish christmas song


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> We're off tonight (weather and flights willing???) and back to Spain on 1st January. I'm looking forward to seeing my daughters and friends etc and they're really excited to see us! I dunno whether I'm feeling "christmassy" yet, I'm certainly feeling stressed cos everythings going wrong here at the mo. Severe winds and rain have caused numerous power cuts, our electric gate wont open, the pilot light for the hot water wont light so I'm sitting here with hair dye on and no hot water to wash it out, satelite TV wont work - oddly enough I still have the internet???? and of course the kids are on "overdrive/tilt/ mode and driving me nuts!!!! I'm gonna put my "christmas cd on in a mo to get myselfin the mood!!
> 
> Have a wonderful christmas everyone!!!!!! Remember its a time for loving and giving and being kind!
> 
> Jo xxx


you left dyeing your hair till the day you leave


wash it out NOW!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> you left dyeing your hair till the day you leave
> 
> 
> wash it out NOW!!


LOL!!! I'm boiling a kettle as we speak!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> LOL!!! I'm boiling a kettle as we speak!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I've had to do that before now - you'll be OK


I still can't believe you left it til this morning though

the kids sing this one


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> PW, go and put some christmas songs on - you cant beat a bit of "noddy holder" to put you in the mood LOL ........... for christmas that is :clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Yeah, I think that's the problem, we put the tree up with out "THE" Christmas cassette (not cd!) cos we couldn't find it. Stll the lottery's on now and that always makes me realise how near Christmas is, and school finishes today too.
Not the same as Noddy though, I will admit.

I hope you're all reading the *wise old sayings* in the attachment too!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yeah, I think that's the problem, we put the tree up with out "THE" Christmas cassette (not cd!) cos we couldn't find it. Stll the lottery's on now and that always makes me realise how near Christmas is, and school finishes today too.
> Not the same as Noddy though, I will admit.
> 
> I hope you're all reading the *wise old sayings* in the attachment too!!


milnovecientosveintidos


MIL EUROS!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> milnovecientosveintidos
> 
> 
> MIL EUROS!!


¿Te ha tocado??????????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> ¿Te ha tocado??????????


no, este año, no. ¿Tú?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Oi, stop this at once!! You know its an english only forum and my google translate isnt working for some reason LOL!!!!!!! 

BTW, I think my hairs gone green AAAAAGGGGHHH - thats cos I left the "dye" on too long AAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHH

Jo xxxx


Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> no, este año, no. ¿Tú?


Never!
I've never won anything on anything. The most I've ever got is my money back on the ONCE. I don't buy the lottery anymore - it's so expensive!! OH buys a part of decimo at work and MIL buy a decimo between her children; presumably OH would share it with us...!

Oh, I did win a bottle of champagne on a bottle stall in a local fete when I was about 8!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Oi, stop this at once!! You know its an english only forum and my google translate isnt working for some reason LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> BTW, I think my hairs gone green AAAAAGGGGHHH - thats cos I left the "dye" on too long AAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHH
> 
> ...


Put some red tinsel around your head - very festive!!


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> no, este año, no. ¿Tú?



Senora H tiene 5 boletos 
ella ganó el año pasado..


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hombre said:


> Senora H tiene 5 boletos
> ella ganó el año pasado..


 
Really????????!!!!!!!!!

Hang on - she won - not "we won"???!!!!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Oi, stop this at once!! You know its an english only forum and my google translate isnt working for some reason LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> BTW, I think my hairs gone green AAAAAGGGGHHH - thats cos I left the "dye" on too long AAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHH
> 
> ...


lol oh no the hulk is on it's way to blighty bet them kid's are getting some right ear ache MERRY XMAS EVERYONE AND A SAFE ONE FOR ALL THOSE FLYING OVER THE XMAS HOLIDAY TIME 
LOVE TINA N SHAUN XX


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Put some red tinsel around your head - very festive!!



I'm not allowed to use the "F" word on here am I :boxing::boxing: LOLOLOL!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

By the way, I'd also like to include in this Christmas greeting all those who have gone MIA in the last few months 
Chica (I'd love to know what happened??) 
Sue (too overworked to be able to drop in??) 
Steve Hall (Must be out there somewhere???)
Any others??

PS No, I don't think the F word is permitted....!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Oi, stop this at once!! You know its an english only forum and my google translate isnt working for some reason LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> BTW, I think my hairs gone green AAAAAGGGGHHH - thats cos I left the "dye" on too long AAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHH
> 
> ...


sorry


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Really????????!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hang on - she won - not "we won"???!!!!


Yeah...she "won" 20 euros..the cost of the ticket..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Never!
> I've never won anything on anything. The most I've ever got is my money back on the ONCE. I don't buy the lottery anymore - it's so expensive!! OH buys a part of decimo at work and MIL buy a decimo between her children; presumably OH would share it with us...!
> 
> Oh, I did win a bottle of champagne on a bottle stall in a local fete when I was about 8!


we bought a bit of a decimo a couple of times, but of course didn't win


OH does ONCE now & again



I did win 10 quid the first ever National lottery in the UK



& 10 quid some magazine competition when I was about 8 too


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Put some red tinsel around your head - very festive!!


:shocked:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> :shocked:


I was just trying to be helpful!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I was just trying to be helpful!!


naughty:lol::jaw::jaw:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I have now dried my hair and no its not green, but it isnt blonde! I'm now a kinda brunette/mouse kinda colour!!! AAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHH!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

BOAS FESTAS


....from Galicia!! (This is sounding like Eurovision!!)

Safe journeys for those not at home for the festive season. Have a wonderful Xmas and a Happy New Year to forum members, past and present.

Tallulah.x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I have now dried my hair and no its not green, but it isnt blonde! I'm now a kinda brunette/mouse kinda colour!!! AAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHH!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Photo, photo, photo!!

I think I'm getting in to the Christmas mood now!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

By the way, I've gathered from my youtube surf this morning it's not PC to say *Happy/ Merry Christmas* in the States any more. You're supposed to say *seasons greetings*. Is it the same in the UK??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Photo, photo, photo!!
> 
> I think I'm getting in to the Christmas mood now!!


I was just about to say that


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> By the way, I've gathered from my youtube surf this morning it's not PC to say *Happy/ Merry Christmas* in the States any more. You're supposed to say *seasons greetings*. Is it the same in the UK??


didn't you know that some councils there have banned Christas altogether in case it offends non-christians?


so I would guess that would be the case


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

I was thinking of a way to wish you all merry Christmas which highlighted my undoubted class & sophistication so:
























Doggy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> I was thinking of a way to wish you all merry Christmas which highlighted my undoubted class & sophistication so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that you third from the right


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> is that you third from the right


Ha ha ..you've actually studied those bums Xabi ??...naughty..


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Hombre said:


> Ha ha ..you've actually studied those bums Xabi ??...naughty..


Mind you...the first on the right is quite kissable....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> I was thinking of a way to wish you all merry Christmas which highlighted my undoubted class & sophistication so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*"undoubted class & sophistication" *Yes, I see what you mean!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> *"undoubted class & sophistication" *Yes, I see what you mean!


Aye well, some have it & some don't.....................











Doggy


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> By the way, I've gathered from my youtube surf this morning it's not PC to say *Happy/ Merry Christmas* in the States any more. You're supposed to say *seasons greetings*. Is it the same in the UK??


I've tried "Happy Winter Festival" a couple of times. It doesn't seem to go down too well:confused2:


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> By the way, I've gathered from my youtube surf this morning it's not PC to say *Happy/ Merry Christmas* in the States any more. You're supposed to say *seasons greetings*. Is it the same in the UK??


Bollox to PC!





























Doggy


----------

